# MyAudi App



## johnw220 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi I have just recently got a nearly new TTS. I have already configured the connection to the car and am just waiting for the local Audi dealer to add me a as a key user. My question is does the TTS report how much fuel is in it and the remote lock/unlock to the app or is it just show you vehicle location?

Thanks

John


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

My MY15 TTS does not show any info regarding the car through the app. The app itself is pretty useless for 8S right now, even Amazon Music has been disabled lately (although never worked for me - there has been always info that "it's not available on this platform/region").
The only working features are Napster service and access to the smartphone's calendar.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

The MyAudi app is of little use to a TT owner.

Often a joyous 5 to 10 minute battle at the beginning of any journey is spent convincing the car that the app is running on the phone connected to it.

It will only track the location when you park and it may give you access to music services on a random basis depending on what mood it's in. Why it has to interfere in the connection of a music service that has nothing to do with Audi is a complete mystery. I gave up on trying to use Amazon Music as it was so erratic. Does anyone outside of Germany use Napster?


----------



## meszrum (Jun 27, 2013)

Audi MMI Connect app has shown location of the car (technically - location of the car when the smartphone's wifi was disconnected from the car). Audi MMI Connect does not work properly under Oreo and Pie Android editions, since it crashes very often.
MyAudi works properly but has no such a feature.

Both apps are cpu and - thus - battery hungry.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

johnw220 said:


> Hi I have just recently got a nearly new TTS. I have already configured the connection to the car and am just waiting for the local Audi dealer to add me a as a key user. My question is does the TTS report how much fuel is in it and the remote lock/unlock to the app or is it just show you vehicle location?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


Congrats on the purchase mate.
The app is utter garbage and if you go down to the reviews you will see why (both iOS and Android OS). The app was promising features that it never delivered (since its launch in 2014). Most functions are tied to the Audi model. And TT has almost non of the advertised features. (despite being the pioneer of MMI virtual cockpit).

People have been complaining about the connection loss and features coming and going.
I failed to see the point of it as it barely gives any relevant info of the car.
The only useful thing was syncing my new addresses to my AudiConnect navigation.
The "locate my car" or "I parked here" function is already integrated in to Google maps and even Apple Maps. (both do a better job at it).

Even some new Audi A8 users complain how useless the app is.

P.s- there is MY AUDI app for your smart TV. I tried it. Just shows you the VIN of your car and a Link to your local service center!! Audi you are stupid :roll: :lol:


----------



## johnw220 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, wasn't sure if it was something I was missing. Got to say that the car is amazing.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

About the only thing I use the app for is finding locations on the map from the comfort of my sofa and then you can 'throw it' to the car so when you're off on the journey the next day the exact destination is in your audi contacts. I use that quite a lot but it doesn't do much else.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi John and welcome to the forum. Yes the TTS is a beautiful car.

Re the App I concur with all the other posts. Why Audi take that stance with the TT is a mystery because again as said it was a pioneer with the virtual dash. A friend of mine has a new Q5 and that has virtually every feature on the App from locking your vehicle remotely to checking fluid levels.

I'm sure the fun factor of the TTS will outweight the naff parts of the software App.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi can anyone help me with speed camera updates via My Audi?
I still cannot do anything with it since the site and app have been updated.
on the website if I click on:
Available features>show all features>myAudi special destinations just gives me advice on what can be done but there is no longer a link to upload camera types etc . 
It is driving me crazy [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

johnw220 said:


> Hi I have just recently got a nearly new TTS. just waiting for the local Audi dealer to add me a as a key user.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


can you elaborate on what is meant by 'key user' and how you went about this?
I saw this mentioned on the app but isn't something I had to do with the old app and website.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

The Key user is basically you (your account) linked to the vehicle.

I'm in the process of getting a new 10 digit vehicle code so I can be registered as the key user.

Main reason why I want it is so I can get the latest map updates for my car.


----------



## johnw220 (Dec 3, 2018)

You don't need to be a key user to get the map updates. Just setup a profile on https://my.audi.com, once setup click on show vehicle details then features and the map updates are there. I have updated the maps on mine but I still can't see the service history online.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

ah cool, I'll try it on my windows pc as I couldn't see anything on the IPad so assumed I didn't have access


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Matrix said:


> Hi can anyone help me with speed camera updates via My Audi?
> I still cannot do anything with it since the site and app have been updated.
> on the website if I click on:
> Available features>show all features>myAudi special destinations just gives me advice on what can be done but there is no longer a link to upload camera types etc .
> It is driving me crazy [smiley=bomb.gif]


I feel your pain! I've been in the same boat, the feature hasn't been transferred to the new look website! I rely on this for both speed cameras and my personally POIs. I've resorted to using Mcaddy, whilst it's very good it relies on you having a PocketGPS account for the speed cameras (which I have). One of the draw backs though is it doesn't download the speed zoned cameras so I can no longer see what the speed setting of the cameras are. It doesn't handle other POIs either...

Hopefully Audi will get there act together? I did read somewhere that it was possible to do via a German VW website but obviously it's all in German so haven't tried.....


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

I noticed that the old MyAudi mobile app says you can now can use the new My Audi app to play internet radio stations again, yet when I go in absolutely nothing. The app is useless has nothing on there except maps and scant few details about the car. Anyone else able to play internet radio?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone know why they removed the vehicle service history from the app? Now the only way is to phone Audi CS and get them to email a printout.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It is there.

Do you have the message asking you to have your dealer identify you as the owner? If you have that done the service info is there, it's blocked otherwise.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah yes, I'll give them a call on Monday.

Does it show all services carried out at a main dealer or just the ones you have had?

I used it with my RSQ3 and didn't have to do anything regarding being set as the owner, just typed in the VIN and everything was already there.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Mines only 6 months old so no services yet but it does show the PDI 

The owner thing has only come about recently, no idea why but then Audi keep changing stuff without any notification or reason it would appear!


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I've gave up using the app a long time ago. I cant remember how much it was to specify the tech pack when I bought the car, but I feel that Audi really should be offering those people who paid for it a refund!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

skdotcom said:


> I've gave up using the app a long time ago. I cant remember how much it was to specify the tech pack when I bought the car, but I feel that Audi really should be offering those people who paid for it a refund!


I'm with you on this one and feel cheated by Audi for what has turned out to be a very expensive gimmick and endless frustration. The car is great but the technology is awful. This will be my last new Audi!


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I have also got this message so something has changed, I suspect they have lost some data during system development. Heyho, I have asked the dealer to register my ownership (again). It'll be interesting to see how they respond.


----------



## johnw220 (Dec 3, 2018)

I have been asking to be registered as an owner since November last year but I am getting no where. Raised the case to AUDI uk in early Jan but Preston Audi seem to be having trouble adding me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was in Manchester Audi a few weeks ago and got the salesman to define me as the key owner. He'd set it up before for others and I watched him do it on the screen. It all looked good but it hasn't made a jot of difference to myAudi. Still completely useless.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> I was in Manchester Audi a few weeks ago and got the salesman to define me as the key owner. He'd set it up before for others and I watched him do it on the screen. It all looked good but it hasn't made a jot of difference to myAudi. Still completely useless.


I hadn't logged in to MyAudi for about 6 months but did so today prompted by this thread. I saw the message about needing Audi Partner (i.e. Dealer) to "define you as owner in order to be able to view the additional information", so just rang the dealer. The salesman who sold me the car last June knew what I was talking about and got into the system to do the necessary re-registration (or whatever you want to call it). It took him less than a minute. I logged out of MyAudi (on my PC) and back in again and can now see this "additional information" - for what is worth.

Most of it is grouped under three headings: Overview, Features, Service.
Features contains info about map updates and 'All Functions' (MyRoute, MyInfo, MyRoadmusic, MyNetwork).
Btw, 'Service' does contain the digital service schedule for the car (i.e. what's been done in the past).

MyRoute does list "POI search with voice control" (amongst several other things) but this is really just a confirmation that these functions are switched ON. That is, access to the various Audi POI databases. 
There is no longer any ability to "Add Personal POI" (as far as I can see) so no way of uploading a third party speed cam database...

However, I believe that Waze includes speed cam info and I read last week that the next version of Google Maps will too.
Just have to remember to plug in your phone and use Android Auto or ?Apple Carplay. 
AA works fine in the TT (mine is 2018), but I don't know much about CarPlay - other than folk often refer to it as CrapPlay!.

P.S. I haven't yet downloaded the MyAudi app, so don't know if this gives access to the same information or not.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

There is very little to discuss here sadly. 
The app had some of its features cut out due to licencing. Some features stopped working for x-y reason and some advertised features are only for a specific model (A3 e-tron...etc).

I went few months ago on to the Apple App store and the latest reviews are 1star. One bloke even ranted on how he bought the 2018 A8 and more than half of the features dont work or are not made for his car!! (a +100.000eur car!!)

The app is pure garbage. I hope that the popularisation of the MMI cockpit will push Audi to finally fix this trash. Before now only TT had the virtual MMI cockpit. So there was very little incentive to develop the app.

But my gut tells me that they wont do jack @*&£*.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The app is crap in this day and age you can't even update the virtual cockpit software to the latest who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

johnw220 said:


> I have been asking to be registered as an owner since November last year but I am getting no where. Raised the case to AUDI uk in early Jan but Preston Audi seem to be having trouble adding me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I've had the exact same issue with Audi Belfast, they are utterly clueless


----------

